# EMERGENCY! Help with baby goat!



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

My three week old mini-nubian doeling is unresponsive! She at 4 ounces of organic vitamin D cow's milk at 1:30pm today. When my boyfriend went to feed her at 7pm, he found her unresponsive. She has been eating 3-4 ounces every 5 hours just fine and was playing this morning with me. Now, she is floppy, her eyes are open but glazed. She has a pulse, but it is slow, and she is breathing slowly. I do not know if she has diarrhea as she is in an outside pen -- the pen is enclosed, and she has a plastic barrel with a heat lamp to keep her warm. 

I called the vet, he suggested hypoglycemia and suggested I feed her a couple tablespoons of honey as it will absorb in the mucous membrane. A neighbor who has goats suggest a beat up egg fed to her slowly and to warm her up as best we could. He suggested pneumonia.

HELP??


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Have u checked her temp?


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't because the battery in the thermometer is dead... I knew I'd be asked, but I can't tell right now. My guess is it is low.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is her temp low? if its under 100 you need to get her warm..you can use a heating pad, or put her in a plastic bag with her head out and put her in a very warm tub of water..keeping her head above..or make a tent with a towel and use a blow dryer to warm her....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..put you finger in her mouth..if its cold then her temp is too low...warm her up...


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Put your finger in her mouth, it should be nice and toasty in there.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

her mouth is cold. temp is low. have been rubbing her and using a blanket in the dryer... will use a blow dryer now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good...keep rubbing her briskly...keep her stimulated..if you have anyone who can pick you up a thermometer so you can check it often...she will need warm milk when its 100+..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to warm her up faster than that. Put her in a plastic bag with her head out. Put her in a warm bathtub. The plastic bag will keep her from getting wet.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

we are working on getting a thermometer working. is the bathtub better than the blowdryer? it's making her warm to the touch and she seems to be breathing better.

did she just get too cold? what is wrong??


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

goatglo said:


> we are working on getting a thermometer working. is the bathtub better than the blowdryer? it's making her warm to the touch and she seems to be breathing better.
> 
> did she just get too cold? what is wrong??


Is she moving at all yet? Did you try the honey like the vet said? The others would be better at diagnosing then me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hard to say, is her pen drafty? are you having cold weather? How often do you feed her...


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

I would say to get her in the warm water bath in the plastic bag .

And yes I believe she got too cold at some point


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

i put her in a plastic bag in warm water... she is slowly becoming more responsive. she seems to be having muscle contractions in her neck which make it bend back.

my boyfriend is out searching for a battery or thermometer...

we did try the honey... i might try a little more in a minute. her pen is a little drafty, but she has a 55 gallon plastic barrel with a little door and a heat lamp inside. it is cold today... and wet.... 

should we still try to feed her warm milk if she isn't sucking the bottle? i haven't tried yet, but with the way she is now, i would be afraid she would choke or asphyxiate. 

she eats 3-4 ounces every 5 hours. she ate at 1:30 last... and was due to eat around 6:30. boyfriend got to her at 7, and she was out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she should not have a bottle until her temp is up to 100 at least..her tummy cant digest it right now...keep warming her up..rubbing briskly..your doing great


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have fortified vitamin B complex? That would help warm her and help with the muscle contractions as well.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

got a temp... 96 degrees... continuing to warm her... switching out the water right now, keeping the blow dryer on her.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

does it need to be liquid.. i have "super b complex with c" and "balanced b-100" in pill form... can i crush them and use a syringe?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes she can have one crushed and mixed with a little honey.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use B Complex injectable for animals...Ive not used human one but cant be any different I would think..but lets see is goathiker has an opinion on it : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Use whichever one has the most Thiamine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

once her temp is up to 100 you can feed her a warm bottle : ) if you have probios give her a pea size...once her temp is up


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Correct me if im wrong and i know this sounds crazy but a breeder once told me they give there babies a little jack daniels to warm them up :/ has anyone else heard this or tried it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not heard that...coffee yes..whisky no lol...not saying it wont work..just not heard of it my self : )


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Not heard that...coffee yes..whisky no lol...not saying it wont work..just not heard of it my self : )


Lol i know! I walked into his kidding barn and saw a big bottle of jack and asked if thats how he deals with kidding just joking and he said ya that would be nice but he gives it to them to warm them up if he has to bring them in from outside lol


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

they both have 100mg thiamin. she is in the bath again and i crushed a pill in honey - feeding it to her slowly... more like just putting it in her mouth. she swallows occasionally. her breathing keeps getting better!

after i get her warmed up to 100 and feed her, what are the next steps i need to take? she is freakin' staying inside until it warms up, that's all i have to say!!!


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

also, what is "probios?" like, pro-biotics? is there a goat-specific type? can i get it at the farm supply joint in town?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's an old remedy that can still work in the right circumstances. The original coffee mixture was 1 part coffee 1 part vodka and 1 part karo syrup. I haven't ever used it though. I have given beer to jumpstart a shut down rumen. It works great for that.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

she is at 101.1! making a bottle... she is still pretty out of it... will it be okay to try to feed her? do i risk choking/asphyxiation??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can give her activated yogurt for probios. After she's warm.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

See if she can eat. Don't force her.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

goathiker said:


> It's an old remedy that can still work in the right circumstances. The original coffee mixture was 1 part coffee 1 part vodka and 1 part karo syrup. I haven't ever used it though. I have given beer to jumpstart a shut down rumen. It works great for that.


I just read an old thread that also had that remedy just whiskey not vodka. Google had it also. It sounds like your doing a good job to get yours warm now tho but im gonna remember this for my own "kids" one day


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

SHE'S EATING! she's bleating and holding her head up. the whole household is in tears...

thank you all SO VERY MUCH... i know we're not out of the woods, yet... but we are seeing a lot of improvement.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i use brandy and glucose syrup wjen i find a kid or lamb hypoglycaemic. scientifically it shouldnt work but for spme reason it does.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She will have to be kept warm until she can hold her temp up. She should have more B complex in 4 to 6 hours. 
Now, was 3 ounces of milk all she would drink? It seems like very little to me. I raise big goats though so, maybe I'm wrong. I have a week old baby right now that is drinking 16 ounces every 4 hours.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wonderful news...: ) keep up the good work...I love getting goose bumps over good news : )


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Your doing great. The key is to keep her warm. She's not able to maintain her body temp on her own right now. Warm towels out of the dryer for a bit, then a towel over a heating pad set on low. Keep checking her temp until you feel comfortable she's holding steady. Keep offering the bottle as long as her temp stays up to 100 +.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, I missed all the excitement. How is your doeling? I hope she's doing better. Good job everyone!


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

i am getting ready to leave for the vet right now. she is alive, but very, very weak. she bleats out occasionally, but doesn't have the strength to suck a nipple, so i've been dripping honey/b-vitamin/milk into her mouth slowly and rotating her on a heat pad all night 'cause her temp won't stabilize well. my heart is breaking thinking of losing her... please send your prayers and healing energy for buttercup. i'll update you when i get back.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

well, i have very bad news. the vet said it was congenital, and in her brain. he did some reflex tests on her and she was non-responsive, so we had to end her suffering. he said it happens often with twins and triplets (she was a triplet) and that there was nothing we could do. he said to find out what it was for sure we'd have to have an autopsy done.

has anyone heard of this? i am so worried about notifying the breeder, but i guess that is what i should do. any advice is appreciated...


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss!! My bottle baby is having a rough time of it too so I feel for you. Love sent your way <3


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry!  :hug: I would notify the breeder. Some breeders like to have a vet's proof that the problem was present before sale, before refunding any money.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks. She was our baby... and our first goat... we only had her for a week, but our hearts are breaking. 

I didn't have an agreement on a refund. Is it standard?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Yes, it is standard not to have an agreement. It still wouldn't hurt to call the seller and see if they will do something for you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

We have a sick bottle baby for our first goat too. REAL hard and REAL disheartening.
Do call the breeder. The one we are dealing with has been wonderful about it offering to take her back, give us a diffenent doe, give us a a refund, pay the vet bills. etc. I would think if the breeder is reputable she will work with you.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

The breeder was very sympathetic. She offered me Buttercup's mom, a two year old purebred (unregistered) Nigerian Dwarf in milk for a very discounted price.

As I am considering this offer, I can't help but wonder if Buttercup's congenital neurological defect was passed on by her mom, and if she would have more kids with the problem. What do you think? I am going to start a new thread on this, I believe... I'll link it here in a bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly, I thought that was an odd statement from your vet that it happens often. Goats mostly have twins and triplets and there aren't any problems. Congenital things can happen. I wouldn't expect it to happen again or often. You can ask the breeder if her mom's kids have had any other problems.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Did he do a necropsy? Did he know for sure it was neurological defect?
To me, if you were planning on a baby to raise, I would want another baby.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

here is a link to my new thread, just to keep everyone that is following this on the same page.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/congenital-neurological-defects-passed-mom-141536/#post1338104


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

goatiegirl said:


> Did he do a necropsy? Did he know for sure it was neurological defect?
> To me, if you were planning on a baby to raise, I would want another baby.


He didn't do a necropsy, but said I could have one done if I wanted to. I was gonna see what my breeder wanted me to do, and since she didn't mention it, I probably won't.

I met the mother, Panda, and she is a sweetie. It's not -that- big of a deal not having a baby to raise at this point... we are pretty heartbroken over Buttercup, and are really mostly concerned about our other baby, Barley, having a companion.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i think thats a cop out from your vet to be perfectly hpnest. i think the hypothermia/hypoglycaemia was just too muchfor her, or that there were possibly some thiamine issues going on too. 

the first kid i lost to polio i rushed to the vet because i had never seen it before, they did fluids and eat pads but she crashed and died and they old me "something wrong.neurologically, it happens, prpbably.why mum rejected her". knowing hat i know now i am 100% sure it was polio. 

congenital neurological abnormalities are NOT common.in twins and triplets.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

keren said:


> i think thats a cop out from your vet to be perfectly hpnest. i think the hypothermia/hypoglycaemia was just too muchfor her, or that there were possibly some thiamine issues going on too.
> 
> the first kid i lost to polio i rushed to the vet because i had never seen it before, they did fluids and eat pads but she crashed and died and they old me "something wrong.neurologically, it happens, prpbably.why mum rejected her". knowing hat i know now i am 100% sure it was polio.
> 
> congenital neurological abnormalities are NOT common.in twins and triplets.


I thought that might be a possibility, but he did seem pretty confident. I don't know... ugh...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

keren said:


> i think thats a cop out from your vet to be perfectly hpnest. i think the hypothermia/hypoglycaemia was just too muchfor her, or that there were possibly some thiamine issues going on too.
> 
> the first kid i lost to polio i rushed to the vet because i had never seen it before, they did fluids and eat pads but she crashed and died and they old me "something wrong.neurologically, it happens, prpbably.why mum rejected her". knowing hat i know now i am 100% sure it was polio.
> 
> congenital neurological abnormalities are NOT common.in twins and triplets.


I absolutely agree here. Not responding to reflex tests doesn't mean anything besides the baby is weak. No weak kid is going to respond well if at all. Unless he did other tests, etc. I think he just had no idea but didn't want to admit it. Happens a lot with goats. Many vets just do NOT know goats, but don't want to say so, so they just say whatever then say, "Well I'M a vet and went to school. Did you?!" At least the last vet I went to admitted he had never studied goats, only sheep...two very different animals.


----------



## goatglo (Mar 1, 2013)

I am open to this being a possibility.... are there better steps I could take in the future to assure it doesn't happen due to hyperglycemia or any other reason?

We are battering down the goat pen so that it is breeze-less, so hypothermia should be a much less risk.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww darnit, I am so sorry. I was following this last night, and praying so hard that your baby would be fine. Bless her little ♥. You did everything you could do for her, but God had other plans for her. She knew love and good care from her human family, in the end that's all we could ever want even if they leave us too soon ♥


----------

